# I need advice...



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

I am a 60 year old woman with a 1-1/2 year old GSD, named Kai, a working line, both parents from Germany. I have socialized him from 8 weeks. He was neutered at 1 year. He comes to work with me every day (we are 24/7) and loves my co-workers, people in the building, people on the street and all people he comes in contact with. He is a super office dog and well behaved. A few months ago he started barking at 1 co-worker regularly, even though he had previously displayed affection towards her. She threatened law suit to company owners if bitten. Since then he is required to be muzzled while on the premises to and from my office, tethered while in my office and no one is allowed in my office except owners. He was fine for 3 months. Then last week an urgent matter caused her to rush into my office before I could get him muzzled. Kai rushed towards her barking and she claimed he snapped her leg. I believe her. She had a small pea sized red mark with no broken skin on her thigh. I was right there and restrained him as I was in the process of muzzling him. Thank god it was nothing more. This is a very smart, loving, dog socialized with dogs and people alike. I have made it my mission to ensure this. I am at a loss as to what to do. I never wanted a dog who he dangerous to me or anyone else. Does this make him an aggressive Dog? I do not know what to do about it. I am afraid of the possible consequences. I have a behavioral Dog Consultant/Trainer who will meet with coworker in office to assist but I cannot ask the coworker to be bait so I can try to work with my dog. I also do not want to admit to Company owner that we disobeyed the rules albeit innocently. She is the ONLY person Kai has ever reacted to like this. Can anyone help me? Sorry SO lengthy.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I highly recommend you work with a good trainer. A knowledgeable person watching the dog will be able to offer far better advice than anyone over the internet.

With that said, you need some OB and control work on the dog. 

You need to keep this person safe in their working environment. If that means the dog is muzzled 100% of the time, the dog is crated in the office, or you leave the dog at home, that is what you must do. It isn't fair for this person to have to deal with your aggressive dog in their workplace.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wonder why he suddenly started barking and showing aggression toward the woman. Did she do something to him or around him that is threatening? If it was my dog, I would not bring him to work anymore. You need someone to evaluate the dog for you.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for quick response. I have wondered the same but but since I am always with him at work I cannot imagine co-worker provoked this type of response from Kai. I failed to mention that Kai has received training for just about the first year of his life. And is quite obedient in most situations. I have a professional trainer/behaviorist willing to address this, but since my co-worker is the only person that elicits this reaction from Kai the trainer is unable to observe it for analysis.

I have hearing loss which will worsen and I hoped Kai could become my assistance dog. This, if not corrected, has certainly changed my intentions for him. For the moment I have decided to leave him at home and work the NILIF plan to reinforce my leadership


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for responding. I agree with you and will leave him home till we get through this. I have also decided to use the NILIF approach to reinforce leadership. Just reading through some of the other threads I am realizing that although KAI is relatively obedient and well behaved, there are liberties he is allowed and some behaviors (like running to door) etc. that encourage him to view himself as "in charge". I intend to increase and enforce some more Back to Basic Obedience and ask even more of him. Perhaps I have become too complacent since he has fit into my routine so easily. 

I still have doubts that this is the fix for why he would single out that one person to be aggressive towards. Obviously a Trainer would not be able to observe it first hand in order to address it.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

This is just a thought on why this behavior all of a sudden: Most humans love puppies even if the human is wary or nervous around adult dogs. Puppies are learning all the time and honing their senses.

Maybe as your pup was maturing the co worker was little by little becoming more wary less trusting, thus the threat of law suit instantly upon a threat.

I only have experience with my boy (1st GSD Czech/DDR WL). He accepts company easily but there was one neighbor who he immediately became suspicious of. Neighbor did not do anything but as I watched that mans eyes and posture, everything about him indicated he was tense and automacally distrusted my boy.

It's just a possible reason why the change of behavior in you dog. But not an excuse for it. 

The advise given has been given often and I have learned a lot by the more experienced as far as advice goes.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Along with getting a trainer, I have to ask why you continue to bring him to the office knowing there is a potential issue? Is he a service dog? 

If not.....Leave him home where he is safe, your co-worker is safe and there won't be any potential issue of a lawsuit, losing your job or losing your dog. 

Get a trainer and put the obedience on him. Where are you located at? Maybe someone can recommend a good trainer for you.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

There was not an issue before this. I bring him to work in addition to being a companion, I travel, live and work alone in a dangerous area downtown. I open a warehouse in the early AM often in the dark. I did not want a protection trained dog but had hoped that I could train him as an assistance dog for my deteriorating hearing. Research indicated GSDs are highly intelligent, easily trained and also a visual deterrent. I had read that they thrive when they are allowed to be with their person in a variety of situations and places. I also read to leave a GSD home alone 10 hours a day was a great way to create a lonely bored, destructive and potentially dangerous dog. 

I have a trainer though would welcome suggestions of others. I have informed the owners of the company who also know him as a gentle loving dog, just like myself. I have elected to leave him home until there can be some resolution to this situation. Once again - I don't know if a trainer can fix the problem if he can't see it happen with this one co-worker.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Any chance of putting a small, like 5x5 kennel on a stall mat someplace in the back of the warehouse?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DeniseDonechibicat said:


> Once again - I don't know if a trainer can fix the problem if he can't see it happen with this one co-worker.


I'm only going to address this part of your post.

The issue with your dog is not that one co-worker. the co-worker is irrelevant. The issue with your dog is your level of control and obedience on him. The behavior is what needs to be addressed.

Your dog is maturing. Regardless of the reason he doesn't like your co-worker, he needs to be clear from YOU that this behavior is unacceptable. The way thru this is to increase your obedience and set clear rules on behavior.

If you are going to continue to bring him to work, put up a crate or a barrier so he can not get to people. Teach him a solid stay with consequences if he breaks that stay without a command from you.

And not all GSD's make good service dogs. Some have higher levels of aggression, possession. Some have no desire to engage a threat. Do you by any chance have a pedigree on this dog? Someone might possibly be able to give you some insight on the genetics to go forward.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> If you are going to continue to bring him to work, put up a crate or a barrier so he can not get to people.


This is probably your only option, however you do it. Think about this. He's in your office where he can hear everything that goes on, but can't see it all. That can increase his awareness and at least curiosity. Maybe some other voices with noises start making him suspicious. Then someone charges in. Maybe its someone he's sensed some tension from you with, just as simple as being busy and hectic with work where you've had to rush some conversation with them? Combine that with a person being afraid of your dog? 

Now everytime that person is around, you're going to stress and they're going to stress. It just escalates. Don't think it will automatically be ok if you get together with a trainer and try working with this one person. It can be so situational that the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I had an similar situation happen with my now 3yo male. Went to office with me from 8 weeks on. At around 8 months, he suddenly began reacting negatively to one particular person. Nothing I did would change his feelings towards her, but I always made sure co-worker was safe. When it wasn't getting better, I stopped taking him to office because co-worker didn't deserve to work like that. I no longer work there but go to visit occasionally, and when my dog goes with me he no longer reacts that way but has no desire to be friendly to her either (he loves my other co-workers). 

That said, this person was "different". I won't explain details but I believe my dog had justifiable reasons for not liking her. As a puppy, he reacted inappropriately but now as a confident adult he doesn't see her as a threat and chooses to ignore her presence. Im ok with that. 

So, in my opinion, don't make an issue out of the co-worker. Work on obedience and control and keep your dog home, at least for awhile. It may become a non-issue once your dog is mature. But its up to you to protect both your dog and your co-worker from "mistakes."


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Just my opinion but no matter what further training you do with him, i dont think this dog will ever be a suitable candidate for being a service dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry let me add on: you can train any dog to perform service tasks in your home. I would never feel comfortable using this dog in public


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Can you bring a trainer into the office with you? This is only a guess but you may not like the co worker very much and the dog senses tension between you. 

We had a guest who did something stupid to my dog I had at the time and the dog didn't like him. A few years later we got another dog and that dog instinctively didn't like the person, either. So I concluded that person doesn't react well to dogs. It's possible she is afraid of or dislikes your dog and the dog knows it.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

I do suspect he picks up on her un-authenic. I also think she does not like dogs though doesn't admit it. I believe she is fearful and now certainly so. She is extremely controlling, and more than likely resents my relationship and love of dogs with the owner. Perhaps jealous of the special circumstances the owners allows in letting me bring in my dog. He probably does pick up on my distrust of her. But as Jax08 said NONE of this excuses his behavior.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree. I no longer think it is a possible for him to be trusted enough for service out of the house. I appreciate your input. Thank you


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you. I intend to do just as you advised.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve, I understand. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DeniseDonechibicat said:


> I do suspect he picks up on her un-authenic. I also think she does not like dogs though doesn't admit it. I believe she is fearful and now certainly so. She is extremely controlling, and more than likely resents my relationship and love of dogs with the owner. Perhaps jealous of the special circumstances the owners allows in letting me bring in my dog. He probably does pick up on my distrust of her. But as Jax08 said NONE of this excuses his behavior.


Dogs read a lot! There is one guy in our office that my female will react at. He doesn't like dogs in the office and becomes very stiff.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Jax08,
I respect your comments and will do as you say. If your dog is not toy driven, and I am not using food, what is a good consequence to use for a disobeyed command. Also what is your definition of a "good" trainer? I wonder if mine is good enough.

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DeniseDonechibicat said:


> Jax08,
> I respect your comments and will do as you say. If your dog is not toy driven, and I am not using food, what is a good consequence to use for a disobeyed command. Also what is your definition of a "good" trainer? I wonder if mine is good enough.
> 
> Thank you for your generosity.


Why would you not use food? First, you have to reward for good behavior. You HAVE to. You can't have all negatives. You'll either break your dog's spirit or the dog will rebel for what he thinks is an unfair correction. If you went to work all week and didn't get paid on Friday, would you go back? You have to motivate your dog to work somehow.

Second, teach a behavior that you want. There has to be clear rules. Teach him to stay on his bed until released. Put value on that command. Teach a solid down so he'll down no matter what. Teach a solid recall. Down and Here are non negotiable commands. 

A correction? For going at someone like that? I would give him a come to jesus moment. I would use a prong or a choke collar to issue this correction. You WILL NOT do this! 

But on top of all that, you bring him to work in a bad area for protection. If that is what you want then you need two things. 

1. Stellar obedience. This dog can not make his own decisions whenever he wants. And he is at an age where he will start pushing these boundaries. You need to establish clear and consistent rules.

2. If you want him to protect you, then you need to teach him that. You have a working line. Find a working dog club. A random pet trainer is not going to suffice. Not to say they are bad trainers, just that they need knowledge in a different area. Where are you located? I'm sure someone here can direct you to a good trainer.

You also want someone to look at his genetics. You should be able to get a feel for his potential by knowing the dogs in his pedigree. You can't discount genetics!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Denise, I don't think that your dog is doing anything terrible. A dog going to work just puts a different responsibility on you, the liabilities of someone even tripping over him are bad enough. Not to answer for Jax, but I prefer a trainer that focuses on obedience first and all the behaviorist, theory stuff second.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can speak for me, Steve. We're usually on the same page.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you Steve
Stay Tuned........


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck Denise. Training, obedience are always critical, but the circumstances of taking a dog to work make it really a management case on top of that.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, You are a wealth of knowledge. Yes I did use food as he was a puppy and still do sometimes if I happen to have something. But I weened him off the treats to verbal praise and a good pat or scratch when he has done well. We have a good relationship for training and response. We spent much time in his youth in a variety of classes. I Absolutely let him know when he's done well and I am proud of him. He likes to please me. He has a good stay, leave it, down, sit, come, out etc. All the basics and much more. I said Good - not full proof though. OK I will seek out a working dog club and investigate that. I believe Kai thought he was protecting me from my co-worker when she rushed into my office. Yesterday at the dog park he growled off a dog that kept jumping on me. I live in Andover, CT.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sending you a PM. This is a club near you. They should be able to direct you to a good trainer. Check your messages in your notifications


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you and everyone for the advice, kind words and support. I have wanted a dog all my life but put it off because I did not feel right leaving one home for 10 hours a day alone. While waiting to retire I researched and studied what would be the best breed for me. When I finally had an employer that supported me bringing one to work I knew immediately it would be a GSD. My life's plan was to have a constant companion and full inclusion into my life. I had read that GSD's do best with this and had (with the proper training & socialization) the potential to be just that. I now have this amazing dog that I have invested in so completely to ensure he is not dangerously protective, or guard aggressively, so that he is loving and socialized and gentle. Obviously the fault lies with me. Something got by me. I did not recognize some sign or failed to act/train properly. 

My opportunity to keep him with me at work has probably been lost forever and I find myself in the position I avoided all my life - to leave him home alone for 10 hour days. I know he will in time probably lose the office manners, elevators, walking on the city streets with the variety of situations that brings, and the inclusion I had trained him for. His life with me will be less rich. I feel I have failed. I will do whatever I can to find the way through this but know the constant companionship I dreamed of has more than likely been lost to us. I am committed to "fix" this issue with whatever means I can. But I am grieving. This past week without him at my side has been painful. Thank you all again.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DeniseDonechibicat said:


> Thank you and everyone for the advice, kind words and support. I have wanted a dog all my life but put it off because I did not feel right leaving one home for 10 hours a day alone. While waiting to retire I researched and studied what would be the best breed for me. When I finally had an employer that supported me bringing one to work I knew immediately it would be a GSD. My life's plan was to have a constant companion and full inclusion into my life. I had read that GSD's do best with this and had (with the proper training & socialization) the potential to be just that. I now have this amazing dog that I have invested in so completely to ensure he is not dangerously protective, or guard aggressively, so that he is loving and socialized and gentle. Obviously the fault lies with me. Something got by me. I did not recognize some sign or failed to act/train properly.
> 
> My opportunity to keep him with me at work has probably been lost forever and I find myself in the position I avoided all my life - to leave him home alone for 10 hour days. I know he will in time probably lose the office manners, elevators, walking on the city streets with the variety of situations that brings, and the inclusion I had trained him for. His life with me will be less rich. I feel I have failed. I will do whatever I can to find the way through this but know the constant companionship I dreamed of has more than likely been lost to us. I am committed to "fix" this issue with whatever means I can. But I am grieving. This past week without him at my side has been painful. Thank you all again.



This is really nothing you did or didn't do. He's maturing. He's reaching an age where you have to up the training and lay down the rules. NO! You will NOT do this! I really don't think this is a great tragedy. You have a working line. You also bought the dog for some protection, at least to alert and be a deterring presence. And it sounds like you have that. Now you just need a trainer to help you channel that energy appropriately.

You only fail if you give up. 

This is a normal part of raising a dog with the genetics to be real. My advice to you is 
1. Obviously! Get a trainer. contact the people I sent to you in PM and talk to them.
2. Stop thinking of him as a pet and a companion for a minute and think about him in the species that he is. When we aren't around, dogs just sleep. They really just nap all day! His life is not less rich. It's just a little different right now.
3 Don't isolate him. Keep taking him around people, under the appropriate control, and reward the good behavior/correct the bad.

This is a phase. It's just a phase until you teach him what behavior is ok. I don't see any reason why he can't be crated in your office instead of being allowed to roam free and make his own bonehead decisions? Will one fit in your office?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Around the same age Max did something similar in nose works class - eye balling an older man who stood up and walk around during class saying hi to people and often would help the trainer out taking the people's treats to give to the trainer to hide. I knew Max was weary about this man watching him after a few weeks even though I had him focus on me when I saw him do it. This in itself made me tense. Max then had an injury to his tonsil with a stick was healing I don't know if added to this or not. We went two weeks after to class. The nice man came over to us to see how max was doing. He was standing at a distance but was pretty tall and when he bent over he kind of leaned over me and that was it- Max lunged for him. I corrected as the trainer made sure it was a strong enough correction as I only wanted to crawl in a hole. I was not shunned from class but take precautions and have Max at a stay and focused on me when this man is near or walks by or stands nears us etc. I can make him stay when this man is near us and be diligent in training. I agree with Jax trying a crate in your office it will give you peace of mind. Put a big sign on your door when you are getting ready to exit so there are no surprises.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there some reason I'm missing, why you can't just keep him contained and away from that person?


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

I have looked at your recommended website and will make contact with them. I will absolutely pursue and provide more training both professionally and personally. I do not want to give up on my Kai. But I believe the opportunity to have him in work may be lost. My co-worker and I have come clean with the owners. The precautions that were in place were more than enough we all agree. It was human error. Which of course could happen (though not likely) with a crate as well. I have been told not to bring him in unless very specific circumstances allow me no other choice. And in that case I must make co-worker and owner aware in advance. I was told this is for the time being. There is a possibility of this changing but I will have to wait and see.

In the meantime of course I will enrich Kai's life with the time left over at the end of my workdays and on weekends. So far as I have redoubled my efforts to reinforce obedience and to be diligent in NILIF, Kai has been very responsive. He is an excellent dog that enjoys pleasing me and very obedient. I feel that no matter how much respect he has for me I will never trust him with that co-worker entirely. His reaction to her is SUCH an aberration when compared to his solid nature and personality.


----------



## DeniseDonechibicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve,
Ever since he started displaying agitation in the form of barking at one co-worker the following restrictions were in place: He had been kept in my gated office, tethered to the wall, we used a separate entrance from all other employees, no one was allowed in my office. When taken out of my office or being brought into the building he was muzzled with a strap muzzle until off the property or placed securely in my car. He was not allowed to roam free or have access to co-workers. 

My employers were more than fair in trying to work with me and their love for Kai was obvious. They really wanted this to work out. Kai was raised in this office since 8 weeks old. The owners and co-workers were his family and they trusted him and felt secure that he was a loving dog. Why he started to mistrust this one particular co-worker I will never know. They are baffled as well. But I do understand their and my responsibility is to the safety of all involved. I respect and appreciate them for their efforts


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think, with a trainer that can show you how to properly correct and reward, you are going to come out the other side of this just fine.

To me, and most likely anyone that is heavily into training a working line dog, what your dog needs is a correction that counts to tell him to knock this off. He needs to learn that he can't make his own decisions. 

Just remember to not take this personally. It's not a lack of training. It's not a bad dog. It's just a phase he's going thru that you need a little help with. 

If you can't get in contact with the link in CT I provided, let me know. They are sometimes hard to get on the phone! The place in NY is very good if you decide to go that route.


----------

